# Phone manager for ubuntu



## aditya_v (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi, 
i own a W700i. Been using MyPhoneExplorer for windows for years, but cant find any alternative to it in ubuntu.

I installed wammu but it fails to send/recieve sms or read contact data or anyother stuff.

Currently, I am using MyPhoneExplorer under wine but its highly restricted in its operation..
can anyone suggest me something better?


----------



## iMav (Feb 10, 2008)

i think theres some wammu or something like that; infra might be able to help u he owns a se so he might be knowing better alternatives


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 12, 2008)

An excellent guide for syncing Wammu and SE phones: *www.howtoforge.com/fedora8-bluetooth-wammu-mobile-phone

You can also try gnome photn manager: *soft.softoogle.com/ap/gnome-phone-manager-download-3127.shtml

Hope it helps...


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 12, 2008)

Still there is no PC Suits just becuase of Companies like Nokia,SE not care of it :X


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 12, 2008)

^^^ It doesn't matter to me as I never used SE PC Suite in Windows either!


----------



## aditya_v (Feb 12, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> An excellent guide for syncing Wammu and SE phones: *www.howtoforge.com/fedora8-bluetooth-wammu-mobile-phone
> 
> You can also try gnome photn manager: *soft.softoogle.com/ap/gnome-phone-manager-download-3127.shtml
> 
> Hope it helps...



Thanks for the guides. 

However, they all describe connecting mobile over bluetooth. I am using the USB cable to connect my mobile. 
I think even you own a w700i? can u please try with a USB cable?

btw:what step, and money would i require to enable bluetooth for PC?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 12, 2008)

aditya_v said:


> However, they all describe connecting mobile over bluetooth. I am using the USB cable to connect my mobile.


Skip the BT pairing part and come over straight to the place where Wammu config is given in the guide, instead of BT select Data Cable. Rest of the steps remain same 



aditya_v said:


> I think even you own a w700i? can u please try with a USB cable?


Need some time dude... Bit busy these dayz...



aditya_v said:


> btw:what step, and money would i require to enable bluetooth for PC?


If you don't haf a BT dongle then you can get on for about Rs.250. To use BT blindly follow the guide stated above


----------



## Rahim (Feb 13, 2008)

I had already paired my SE T610 with Ubuntu but Wammu always give me this error "Neither GNOME Bluetooth (btctl) nor PyBluez found, not possible to scan for bluetooth devices" in the Phone Wizard during Phone Search. I searceh for these packages in Synaptic and found Gnome Bluetooth is already installed, but couldnt find PyBluez there.
Whats the problem?
I can send files ,from and to, both devices.

I downloaded gnome-phone-manager and was ablr to send SMS, though.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

below site links popular phonemanager's in GNU/Linux 
*tuxmobil.org/phones_linux_misc.html



praka123 said:


> below site links popular phonemanager's in GNU/Linux
> *tuxmobil.org/phones_linux_misc.html


My knowledge zeroes with mobile phone configuration and software in GNU/Linux


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 13, 2008)

Install these utiliteis for full BT support:

gnome-bluetooth, bluez-utils, openobex and obexftp.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 14, 2008)

I installed the following packages(Dont ask me what they do)
bwidget (1.7.0-1)
gnome-vfs-obexftp (0.4-1)
obexftp (0.19-7ubuntu1)
obextool (0.33-0ubuntu1)
openobex-apps (1.3-3ubuntu1)
tablelist (4.6-0ubuntu1)
And I open Nautilus enter
	
	



```
obex://[00:0e:07:2e:c0:38]
```
 to access my T610 Now i can simply copy/paste to or from my cell and Ubuntu!!!! Easy.
I found my cel address [00:0e:07:2e:c0:38] through 
	
	



```
hcitool scan
```


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

Hi Guys,I got a SE W810i .I have installed opensyncutils,openobex-apps,obexfs,obexftp apart from wammu(for phone mode) to browse/transfer data between Linux and SE mobile via *USB*.
After these steps,nautilus,showed PHONE,PHONE CARD(memory card) in side pane and it is easy 

yet to try bluetooth on this mobile ...wait


----------



## Rahim (May 20, 2008)

COngrats prakash bhai for hetting the new mobile. I am still struggling with my cell and Hardy.


----------



## praka123 (May 20, 2008)

^which one?you can sync most mobiles I think  .this phone(SE W810i) is very well supported


----------

